# Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true?



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Also our social security numbers and 3rd grade report cards.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if he have no real information on the passenger!?


Where did you hear this? It would be very bad because if the passenger gets upset for any reason they will likely slander you on social media.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Where did you hear this? It would be very bad because if the passenger gets upset for any reason they will likely slander you on social media.


Yes


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Also Uber will share your SSN and Credit Card number


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Not going to happen. Don't worry.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I will sue them if they do.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Illini said:


> Not going to happen. Don't worry.


Dustin said it is happening already?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


You think it's a "contest" between you and passengers?
who has more information on the other?



UberAdrian said:


> I will sue them if they do.


LOL ???
most Uber drivers can't get past lobby security
in a Lawyer's office building, much less get a meeting.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Dustin said it is happening already?


I didn't see the whole video, but did he SAY it, or did he actually show a screenshot of it.
If an idiot driver puts their last name in their profile, then yes, the pax will see it.



UberAdrian said:


> I will _*quit*_ if they do.


FIFY.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Also Uber will share your SSN and Credit Card number


We assume this already.
After I received a cleaning fee from Uber.
That passenger offender charged my CC with the same amount 
on Amazon. I felt so violated ?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

That Dustin guy is just a self promoting clown out to sell referrals. Just listen to the first minute of every video.

The only true thing he did say was that if a customer really wanted your name/information he could get it all from your license plate.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


it IS true. Check out DustinIsDriving ... he made a pretty funny video on it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

There's no way!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> That Dustin guy is just a self promoting clown out to sell referrals. Just listen to the first minute of every video.
> 
> The only true thing he did say was that if a customer really wanted your name/information he could get it all from your license plate.


If you could make the money he makes, shit, give him credit.

I gave him My referral bonus. The guy works harder on his "self promoting" youtube video than MOST of the people here, combined. And I don't even know him personally. but don't be a hater.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The other thing to be aware of here is that there are reverse image search engines. What they do is take a photo input and then search for a matching image published online. So if you use a common photo with your Facebook etc. the passenger could track you down. 

The other risk is with the rise of facial recognition technology. We are pretty much about to the point where just with your driver photo a highly motivated individual (a government almost definitely could right now) could find your matching name just from that photo alone. If you publish your photos on social media at all then this is completely unavoidable and it is just a matter of time before your photo enters a facial recognition database which is provided to the public.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> There's no way!


Way ‼


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Then I’m going to share my real name right here and now!

I’m Batman!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Way ‼


I wont believe it til I see it. I still have a little hope their not that evil or stupid.

Actually do I have hope ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Then I'm going to share my real name right here and now!
> 
> I'm Batman!


You SIR, are Bold ‼


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> You SIR, are Bold ‼


And I squeak


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


Welcome, Mr Dick Sux!


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Welcome, Mr Dick Sux!


lol


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Welcome, Mr Dick Sux!


I think I loathe all of humanity and cannot wait until it is extinguished.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> The only true thing he did say was that if a customer really wanted your name/information he could get it all from your license plate.


Only people in law enforcement and those in high positions of investigatory work can run your license plate to obtain a name and address of residence. I suppose if you know a cop or a police dispatcher who is willing to put their job on the line for your own curiosity, you could get the info from them. However, there is no legitimate way for a private citizen to obtain that information legally.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Yes


So here's this guy who has trouble reading and doesn't speak much better babbling and not citing his source for this change at all. WTF.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I don’t think is going to happen. What good can do to Uber? Nothing. Then they won’t do it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Also our social security numbers and 3rd grade report cards.


Dont forget.
We will be handing out D.N.A. Samples also.

So Criminals can frame us for their crimes . . .


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Dustin seems mildly autistic to me, and I'd be surprised if this really does become a thing. I'm sure Ms. Lit One Hundred who I picked up today needs to know my full details.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I think I loathe all of humanity and cannot wait until it is extinguished.


What's going on... bad day?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The other thing to be aware of here is that there are reverse image search engines. What they do is take a photo input and then search for a matching image published online. So if you use a common photo with your Facebook etc. the passenger could track you down.
> 
> The other risk is with the rise of facial recognition technology. We are pretty much about to the point where just with your driver photo a highly motivated individual (a government almost definitely could right now) could find your matching name just from that photo alone. If you publish your photos on social media at all then this is completely unavoidable and it is just a matter of time before your photo enters a facial recognition database which is provided to the public.


Why make it easier?


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

This reminds me...I have had this same lady and her small dog as an Uber passenger in my vehicle 3 times this year. Not that it matters but she is about 40ish, asian, strong accent. She always does the same thing, asks repeatedly for my phone number because she wants me to ...I think sell coffee with her ...or something, that I can make a lot of money. I don' t know. I always decline and change the subject and even one time asked for her card and said I would email her, she said no. Does this sound like a scam? I always drop her off at the same place, what looks like a 5 million dollar property in Laguna Beach with a 180 degree ocean view. Clearly she is making money. Maybe she is recruiting Uber drivers to run drugs for her? Where is all of this money coming from? Anway, it is one of those iteresting things that happens now and then.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> If you could make the money he makes, shit, give him credit.
> 
> I gave him My referral bonus. The guy works harder on his "self promoting" youtube video than MOST of the people here, combined. And I don't even know him personally. but don't be a hater.


Buddy, you don't have a freaking clue how hard the posters on this board work to put food on the table, so you're just spouting a bunch of hot air.

Uber's Driver Exploitation Machine needs a sufficiently large inflow of replacement drivers to keep running.

That machine enables Uber and Lyft to pay their drivers terrible rates, fire them on a whim, and overall treat them like dirt.

In their own small way, referral harlots like that clown stab other drivers in the back by providing desperately needed replacement drivers.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Buddy, you don't have a freaking clue how hard the posters on this board work to put food on the table, so you're just spouting a bunch of hot air.
> 
> Uber's Driver Exploitation Machine needs a sufficiently large inflow of replacement drivers to keep running.
> 
> ...


I don't see how Dustin provides replacement drivers. He talks shit about Uber and Lyft all the time. If people happen to wan to give Uber a try, he says you are welcome to use my referral code. I don't see the problem and also don't want to argue about it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> I don't see how Dustin provides replacement drivers. He talks shit about Uber and Lyft all the time. If people happen to wan to give Uber a try, he says you are welcome to use my referral code. I don't see the problem and also don't want to argue about it.


Anyone who helps put more rideshare drivers on the road is a sellout, period.

He plays a double game of pretending to be a "driver advocate" to get Youtube hits while talking positive enough about rideshare driving to encourage viewers to sign up.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

It all depends on your region. For example in Australia, Uber provides tax invoices on behalf of the drivers which has the full legal name of the driver, and the registered business number, from which the customer can search the business register to get the driver's address (for a small fee, payable to the government).

Looking at my Uber for Business statements, there are no invoices provided for trips taken in the US. Yet. No guaranteeing it stays that way of course.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Why make it easier?


I agree. I'm only warning people that just having the profile photo is already pretty bad for privacy.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I think I loathe all of humanity and cannot wait until it is extinguished.


If you feel that strongly about it, nothing is stopping you from volunteering to go first, right?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What's going on... bad day?


Horrible day.

I suckered myself into a loan for a grand for about 360% a.p.r. ...and I really am loosing all faith in humanity.

Everyone lies. It's just so amazing to me that humanity functions at all.

And to what end?

Everyone is racing, no idea where they are going, racing, racing towards a grave. I think I suffer from lack of any joy. Theres a word for that.

And California sucks.

I need to get outta this place.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Horrible day.
> 
> I suckered myself into a loan for a grand for about 360% a.p.r. ...and I really am loosing all faith in humanity.
> 
> ...


Do it. I left and don't plan on returning. Just don't Californicate wherever it is you move to.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Buddy, you don't have a freaking clue how hard the posters on this board work to put food on the table, so you're just spouting a bunch of hot air.
> 
> Uber's Driver Exploitation Machine needs a sufficiently large inflow of replacement drivers to keep running.
> 
> ...


I dunno. He seems like a nice guy to me. Everyone has a problem with everything hence my previous post.

And I dont doubt people here work hard to 'put food on the table'....but I ALSO see a bunch of people angry and pissed off at the world.

Attacking one another, hell, I got SEVERAL pms... when I started here...people thought I was a sick puppet account, whatever the **** that even means,

...besides..he shows his face and is fairly happy about life.

Someone said he might be mildly autistic, MAYBE with his love of smackavich....or whatever it is, but on that note, I've never met a ****** that was sad.

I was tested with ridiculously high i.q. very young, and I pretty much hate everybody.

Y'all a bunch of liars. No offense. 

Maybe why I have struggled with addiction of one sort or another my whole life. I'm the 'cleanest' I've EVER been, no 'legal' prescriptions, I gave up smoking that leaf, and booze, too. And I've NEVER been more miserable in my life. Sitting awake at 3.43 am in hellifornia listening to news reports of REAL ******s burning the ****ing state to the ground, *(and TRUST ME I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT IT, BUT I DONT DO VIOLENCE..)...

life just ****ing sucks.

It really does. Everyone thinks they ate special, everyone *(almost everyone ) will scam and cheat other humans just to get pieces of PAPER that they THINK buy them happiness, and as t the end of the day, everyone is worm food. The end.



Fargle said:


> Do it. I left and don't plan on returning. Just don't Californicate wherever it is you move to.


I'm not an original Californian...I'm from Ohio, originally, I came out here for a better life *(HAHAHAHA!) AND IT SUCKS.

I'm suicidal every second of every day. I lost everything to this ****ing state. I live in a box, literally. I've already donated what little belongings I have left to the homeless, the ONLY party worse off than me. I have 3 jobs, ONE not including this shit show, and I basically live out of my car.

I HATE California to my very core.

I have macrocosmic death fantasies of taking the whole state out.

Fortunately I'm really not violent but...I can dream.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

California is by far the most beautiful state in the country.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> California is by far the most beautiful state in the country.


Sure.

If you can afford it.

And I'm not talking about money.

I am Talking about the recovery from RAPE your soul has to endure.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


? let Uber do this and there will be no more Uber.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


Perhaps we should provide political party and sexual orientation.



Omega 3 said:


> This reminds me...I have had this same lady and her small dog as an Uber passenger in my vehicle 3 times this year. Not that it matters but she is about 40ish, asian, strong accent. She always does the same thing, asks repeatedly for my phone number because she wants me to ...I think sell coffee with her ...or something, that I can make a lot of money. I don' t know. I always decline and change the subject and even one time asked for her card and said I would email her, she said no. Does this sound like a scam? I always drop her off at the same place, what looks like a 5 million dollar property in Laguna Beach with a 180 degree ocean view. Clearly she is making money. Maybe she is recruiting Uber drivers to run drugs for her? Where is all of this money coming from? Anway, it is one of those iteresting things that happens now and then.


She provides happy ending ?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Only people in law enforcement and those in high positions of investigatory work can run your license plate to obtain a name and address of residence. I suppose if you know a cop or a police dispatcher who is willing to put their job on the line for your own curiosity, you could get the info from them. However, there is no legitimate way for a private citizen to obtain that information legally.


I am sorry to awaken you from your sleep but anyone that seeks a license of any kind or owns a motor vehicle of any kind has already provided information that readily identifies themselves and unfortunately others that live at the same address.

Obviously you have never heard the term "Public Data" or what the Freedom of Information Act has done to open up information on file with any government agency.

A $20 subscription to PublicData.com or similar websites gives anyone the ability to look you up.

A license plate number yields the name of the person holding title on the vehicle as well as the address of registration.
Got an Address? Click a Button and get the name of every person at the address.
Got a name and address? Get their Drivers License number and info on all those at same address.

Now just research all those names sharing the address on Social Media and you can put together links to spouses, children, friends and family.

You don't need to spend the $20 if you want to invest more work.

You are but one of the many naive people unaware of how easy it is to invade what you felt was privacy.

Just to see what is available I looked at my passenger account and randomly selected a trip I took in Lincoln Nebraska a couple of weeks ago.

In the following example I've changed specifics to avoid any real identification....

One of my drivers was Ellie and she drove me in a Black Toyota Camry with License Plate RTB911

Using a Public Info Data Base I found the vehicle registered to a

Roger "Smith" at 1212 E Main St in Lincoln.
I looked up Roger "Smith" in the Drivers License section and found his license and the names of all other licensed drivers at the same address of which Ellie was one of 5.

15 minutes on Facebook and Instagram yielded the additional information that

Roger and Ellie are the parents of Billie, Bobby and Blaire

It would not take long to go through available photos and friends to learn a lot more.

The simple fact that you drive a motor vehicle connected to you opens your life up to anyone wanting to dig into it.

When I came to realize this 10 years ago I made a decision to limit my exposure and washed away everything I had participated in on Social media by either closing the accounts or changing identifiable information and no longer using them. I created accounts under aliases back before they cracked down on that that I still use today when I want to access any of them but I don't NEED Social Media.

Everything any passenger needs to know about any of you is already available from you license plate if they are smart enough to search and connect the dots.

Social Security Numbers are hardest but not impossible given the amount of information available.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


I no longer drive, but I am a rider and I think this is a dreadful idea.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I am sorry to awaken you from your sleep but anyone that seeks a license of any kind or owns a motor vehicle of any kind has already provided information that readily identifies themselves and unfortunately others that live at the same address.
> 
> Obviously you have never heard the term "Public Data" or what the Freedom of Information Act has done to open up information on file with any government agency.
> 
> ...


All this bs is absolutely true.

And yeah...$20.00 max

I used a cell phone reverse lookup, available free online, to mess with one of my co workers, and it not only yielded a NAME but an EXACT to the PIN POINT location of where she was at, currently, and YEAH, you have NO privacy anymore,

privacy is a joke.

Unless you have no ss number, no id, and live off the grid with NO cellphone, ZERO services, pay in CASH, and EVEN THEN<,,,,,,

Orwells 1984 is NOW.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

This guy is saying the same thing. When is there going to be an end to this BS!? I do 90% Uber, 10% Lyft. If Uber is really going to do this, Lyft is going to be my primary app. Uber is just begging to get sued. Uber Hints makes a good point. What if a female Uber driver has some creepy passenger who wants to stalk her. From the app this creep now has her first and last name, and a photo. This is insane, I cannot believe Uber is doing something so stupid.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> You think it's a "contest" between you and passengers?
> who has more information on the other?
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your objections but I don't threaten lawsuits wily nilly because I'm a realist and I know how that game works and how hard it is to come out on top in any way.

However, I'm in Toronto - Uber has already gotten their asses beat by our courts and they don't mess with us too much anymore. We also have very strong privacy/safety laws and I'm well connected (to lawyers and such that can guide me).

Giving out my full name to random people is enough for them to positively identify me which is hugely dangerous and I'm sure violates all kinds of laws in my local jurisdiction. I doubt I'd have much trouble finding a lawyer on contingency.

But I tell you for 100% sure, I wouldn't take this shit for 1 second. Uber does a lot of shady stuff but this is way over the line. I'm pretty sure you can't just hand over someone's private information to random people without consent, since that would be insane! Maybe in the states you can but not around here.

Let them try it and watch how fast I sue them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

can we get this moved to the News section ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> can we get this moved to the News section ?


Why, because there is no Idle Speculation section? :cools:

I don't think this is vetted news and there was no actual reporting process. I would be surprised if this story is true. Call me out personally if I'm wrong and you can find your driver's last name.

EDIT: I take it back. I am wrong. My last ride receipt by email included my driver's full name. This video was bad but the story is real.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Is it actually news though? Sounds like wild speculation...it's almost too outlandish to be conceivable. But we're dealing with Uber so anything is possible.

Here it is:

https://www.priv.gc.ca/en/privacy-t...hts/businesses-and-your-personal-information/
"PIPEDA requires private-sector organizations to collect, use or disclose your personal information by fair and lawful means, *with your consent*, and *only for purposes that are stated and reasonable*".

"However, ultimately, *your privacy is now recognized by Ontario Courts and you can sue for damages if it is violated,* but only after careful consideration of the circumstances and consultation with your qualified litigation lawyer."

I hope this is real cuz no way Uber be wiggling out of it in court. Slam dunk case. Nothing would make me happier than watching some clown lawyer try to convince a judge that Uber has reasonable grounds to endanger my life by essentially publishing my identity. They've been riding that edge of illegal/unethical behaviour so long and always banking on it being too hard to beat them in court. And they've played it perfectly. I've looked for all kinds of reasons to sue them and consulted lawyers about it. They all were glad to do whatever I want with a retainer but nobody was confident enough to take the case on continuing contingency lol.

But this...I'm foaming at the mouth for Uber to be this stupid so I can finally crucify them in court. And I won't settle. Unless the number stats with b...we all have a price ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this is one if the biggest stories ever...it should atleast be brought to the front page if this forum


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> this is one if the biggest stories ever...it should atleast be brought to the front page if this forum


but it's #fakenews, I looked at receipts as a rider....nowhere does the drivers last name appear.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That’s why we are uberdrivers and get ****ed by Uber . Dumbasses your first and last name were in the waybill from the beginning of September.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> but it's #fakenews, I looked at receipts as a rider....nowhere does the drivers last name appear.


Have you taken a ride recently? Denver market, just saw one from last week. It is astonishingly real. October 9, no last names. October 25, my driver's last name was revealed by email.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Show it and blank out other details.

I’m not interested in sharing my last name to passengers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Show it and blank out other details.
> 
> I'm not interested in sharing my last name to passengers.












Don't worry, I tipped cash and in the app. I am not a monster.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just another reaaon to love AB5 ... as employees this kind of shit won't happen

they can only pull this shit because as independent contractors we have NO RIGHTS


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Wow colour me astonished. It appears to be a real thing in some places.

I’m highly suspicious of the “has passed a multi step safety screen”. That doesn’t sound like Uber at all...could be some voluntary higher level of vetting that comes with extra benefits? I don’t see how they think they can get away with this or why they would even bother but...if someone can show me that this is happening in Toronto or teach me how to verify myself, I will call a lawyer first thing in the morning and there will be a very interesting thread about it!

The “new surge” never came to Toronto. Because it’s fraud and our public officials are very hard to bribe. This is worse.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Wow colour me astonished. It appears to be a real thing in some places.
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of the "has passed a multi step safety screen". That doesn't sound like Uber at all...could be some voluntary higher level of vetting that comes with extra benefits? I don't see how they think they can get away with this or why they would even bother but...if someone can show me that this is happening in Toronto or teach me how to verify myself, I will call a lawyer first thing in the morning and there will be a very interesting thread about it!
> 
> The "new surge" never came to Toronto. Because it's fraud and our public officials are very hard to bribe. This is worse.


My most recent driver was Platinum and had 3k+ rides but otherwise had nothing out of the ordinary besides being an above average driver.

One possibility is that the safety screen reveals his name? I don't know but I am shocked to see someone's last name in my email. I don't know what the screen is or what it entails.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> My most recent driver was Platinum and had 3k+ rides but otherwise had nothing out of the ordinary besides being an above average driver.
> 
> One possibility is that the safety screen reveals his name? I don't know but I am shocked to see someone's last name in my email. I don't know what the screen is or what it entails.


If this is the case, I'm not driving anymore. Can anyone else, whose been a rider, confirm this?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If this is the case, I'm not driving anymore. Can anyone else, whose been a rider, confirm this?


Before you quit, ask a rider you have good rapport with to check their email after the ride since the email should come in the minute the ride is over.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If this is the case, I'm not driving anymore. Can anyone else, whose been a rider, confirm this?


95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Before you quit, ask a rider you have good rapport with to check their email after the ride since the email should come in the minute the ride is over.


Yeah, I'll ask one of the guy pax who likes to sit and chat in my car and doesn't stop talking after I've arrived, if he can see my last name.

This is a huge safety issue for me! I will NOT drive until I go to the hub.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


Uh oh. I don't look anything like a goblin and I am unusually smart and affable.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


Speak for yourself. Last week, I had a group of guys who were about 5 years younger than me who kept saying how attractive I was. Then by other guys I was asked to party in their hotel room. I'm not the hot girl but the pretty, cute type. If I looked like a goblin, I'd doubt I'd get that.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Speak for yourself. Last week, I had a group of guys who were about 5 years younger than me who kept saying how attractive I was. Then by other guys I wanna asked to party in their hotel room. I'm not the hot girl but the pretty, cute type.


you can easily be in the 5 percentile
#prettiestuberdriver


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yeah, I'll ask one of the guy pax who likes to sit and chat in my car and doesn't stop talking after I've arrived, if he can see my last name.
> 
> This is a huge safety issue for me! I will NOT drive until I go to the hub.


I agree it is a huge safety issue for some people. I run into so few problems with riders which is partly why I make light of this issue but I know it is not the same for everyone. You are right to be concerned.

I was serious about asking a passenger - there are probably one in 10 that I would trust to ask a question like this, but it's not the right solution if you don't want to drive until you know.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 372442
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I tipped cash and in the app. I am not a monster.


Thank you for sharing.

I didn't believe it until this post.

Agree on that question about the multi-step safety check.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


I'm ****ing dying ?????


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

A lot of different people seemed to have confirmed this is happening. You can order an Uber on your own phone probably and accept with the Uber drive on app on the same phone. Take a short "ride" and see if the email contains your name.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> Also our social security numbers and 3rd grade report cards.


This reminds me of my elementary school report cards. I don't know how it worked with other school systems but mine used the triangle-check-X system (triangles good, Xs bad). As someone totally bored with the slow pace of material, I began to visit my principal a lot, LOL, and my report card would be all triangles in academic achievement, but mostly Xs in "conduct" (i.e., behavior), LOL.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> A lot of different people seemed to have confirmed this is happening. You can order an Uber on your own phone probably and accept with the Uber drive on app on the same phone. Take a short "ride" and see if the email contains your name.


Deactivation recipe if you're asking me. Knock yourself out (of rideshare),


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The other thing to be aware of here is that there are reverse image search engines. What they do is take a photo input and then search for a matching image published online. So if you use a common photo with your Facebook etc. the passenger could track you down.
> 
> The other risk is with the rise of facial recognition technology. We are pretty much about to the point where just with your driver photo a highly motivated individual (a government almost definitely could right now) could find your matching name just from that photo alone. If you publish your photos on social media at all then this is completely unavoidable and it is just a matter of time before your photo enters a facial recognition database which is provided to the public.


4 1/2 yrs, 6,000 rides and no problem with something like that. Not once. So, not worried.

However, am screening and discriminating, as much as possible now. Hours, crowds, sketchy n'hoods/complexes, appearance and culture are all, now, scrutinized to the max. That is my first line of defense.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> However, am screening and discriminating, as much as possible now. Hours, crowds, sketchy n'hoods/complexes, *appearance and culture* are all, now, scrutinized to the max.


Uh oh! Do what you have to do as an independent contractor but that is dangerously close to or possibly over the line of Uber's legal non-discrimination policy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Uh oh! Do what you have to do as an independent contractor but that is dangerously close or possibly over the line of Uber's legal non-discrimination policy.


Yep, absolutely. And over the line is where I'm most comfortable. ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Yep, absolutely. And over the line is where I'm most comfortable. ?


I can tell! ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can tell! ?


Yup!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Coming soon
displayed complete driver transparency ✔
Drivers on their best behavior✔
No more passenger rapes, kidnapping or muders✔

If u want to Play Taxi driver, you'll be treated as a Taxi Driver
.....except paid a lot less ✔


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> I always drop her off at the same place, what looks like a 5 million dollar property in Laguna Beach with a 180 degree ocean view. Clearly she is making money.


You are making some rather significant assumptions.

The biggest one is that she is making the money that pays for that house.

Others include assuming that she lives there. And that she's not renting a room in the place.

When I lived in Rancho Palos Verdes, I rented a room in a house that my roommate owned. We got along great, she was a lovely person who got the house in her divorce. (She bought her ex's half of it.)


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


Right!? Nobody's stalking my goblin looking ass!

Regardles if this is true it's completely absurd. If I was a female driver it would concern me big time.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Regardless this *if this is true* it's completely absurd. If I was a female driver it would concern me big time.


I don't know how widespread it is by market or by individual driver, but it's sadly "true". I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


A concern is if
Passengers start an independent website highlighting
The Bad drivers, www.WorstUberDriver.com or Psych0UberDriver.com

driver's full names & City location
vehicle Discription
Tag #
iPhone photo during ride
and driver's transgression and/or Psych0 behavior
.....for the entire World Wide Web ?
Family ?
Friends ?
Landlords ?
Potential employers ?
Current employers ?
Law Enforcement agencies ? 
IRS ? 
.............to Review ✔

Google a driver's name and www.WorstUberDriver.com is #1 in search ✔

Drivers will "think"? they can file suit, however a first year law student
Can confirm ⚠Drivers gave away their right to privacy upon accepting Uber & Lyft's terms & conditions


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> A concern is if
> Passengers start an independent website highlighting
> The Bad drivers, www.WorstUberDriver.com
> 
> ...


You wouldn't need driver last names to make that website work. The only thing missing right now is the will to create it. Last names wouldn't be necessary because the driver app doesn't provide them directly to passengers. These websites have existed for many years for university professors and other individuals, and they are toxic but people love them.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> You are but one of the many naive people unaware of how easy it is to invade what you felt was privacy.


My car is plated in Iowa and is "ECL1PSD"

Let's see what you come up with, sweetie.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone drive today yet who can ask a customer if it’s true? I’ve been applying for work, so haven’t driven yet today, and after my pitiful day yesterday, I don’t even care to drive.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Anyone drive today yet who can ask a customer if it's true?


I'm still trying to figure out why any Uber driver thinks a passenger would wish to stalk them. I understand if you're an attractive female driver and you get a creepy male pax, then there's some motivation.

Yet, nobody has explained why that same attractive female working as a stripper in a club couldn't be stalked as effectively as an attractive Uber driver. Unless you live in a secret underground bunker far away from civilization and have a security detachment transporting you everywhere, people living in a free society are easy targets no matter what job they perform.

In fact, it's much easier to follow a stripper home because they work at a fixed location. Uber drivers do not work at a fixed location.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

rkozy said:


> My car is plated in Iowa and is "ECL1PSD"
> 
> Let's see what you come up with, sweetie.


Probably safe to say you drive a

2008 Pontiac Torrent 4 Door AWD with a 3.4 Liter 6 Cyl Engine

The VIN comes up as 2****33****3**727 Digits removed for your "privacy"

Your registration is due in about 6 months

Does Scott County sound familiar?

You look to be about the 3rd owner.....

How much do you want posted publicly?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why any Uber driver thinks a passenger would wish to stalk them. I understand if you're an attractive female driver and you get a creepy male pax, then there's some motivation.
> 
> Yet, nobody has explained why that same attractive female working as a stripper in a club couldn't be stalked as effectively as an attractive Uber driver. Unless you live in a secret underground bunker far away from civilization and have a security detachment transporting you everywhere, people living in a free society are easy targets no matter what job they perform.
> 
> In fact, it's much easier to follow a stripper home because they work at a fixed location. Uber drivers do not work at a fixed location.


Yet customers aren't given strippers last names. So unless the customer follows a stripper home, he can't find out where the woman lives.

But with a last name, a creepy guy can find out where I live. Pax already have too much info on us. Say a pax misinterprets my friendliness as being interested. And one night he appears at my doorstep.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yet customers aren't given strippers last names. So unless the customer follows a stripper home, he can't find out where the woman lives.


Strippers are actually pretty easy. Most post way too much crap about themselves on Facebook and Instagram. A phone number isn't all that hard to get and cross to a real name and address.

Problem in finding one actually is how frequently they move as no matter how much they make they are horrible about actually paying bills with it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

rkozy said:


> My car is plated in Iowa and is "ECL1PSD"


You're a liberal philandering democrat who doesn't believe in the sanctity of marriage, Believes the answer to all life's problems is Big Government and enjoys high fat & high sodium Fast Food.
How'm I doin'? @rkozy

Tap here ℹ to view additional
Information connected to your tags


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why any Uber driver thinks a passenger would wish to stalk them. I understand if you're an attractive female driver and you get a creepy male pax, then there's some motivation.
> 
> Yet, nobody has explained why that same attractive female working as a stripper in a club couldn't be stalked as effectively as an attractive Uber driver. Unless you live in a secret underground bunker far away from civilization and have a security detachment transporting you everywhere, people living in a free society are easy targets no matter what job they perform.
> 
> In fact, it's much easier to follow a stripper home because they work at a fixed location. Uber drivers do not work at a fixed location.


Harassers can do a lot with a small amount of information. Young women are particularly at risk but other people can become victims easily if they run into the wrong person.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I take everything on YouTube with a grain of salt. And by grain of salt I mean...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

rkozy said:


> In fact, it's much easier to follow a stripper home


 quote @rkozy
"_*In Fact" 
it's much easier to follow a stripper home*
unquote @rkozy 
?
https://pix11.com/2017/03/10/suspect-sought-in-robbery-pattern-targeting-strippers-on-way-home/_
https://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Milford-Man-Accused-of-Stalking-Stripper-240138511.html


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

If Uber is hell bent on giving out drivers full names then they should know.... 
When it's time, I'll be the first to testify ! 
As for PAX ... I know where you live


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

LuxCarSpy said:


> If Uber is hell bent on giving out drivers full names then they should know....
> When it's time, I'll be the first to testify !
> As for PAX ... I know where you live


U got Khosrowshahi & passengers shakin' in their boots son.
How 'bout u throttle back on the Sarsaparilla ✔


----------



## Angel16 (Oct 31, 2019)

I heard this on a Utube video by a ridesharing guy. This is not good!! Really very scary


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yet customers aren't given strippers last names. So unless the customer follows a stripper home, he can't find out where the woman lives.
> 
> But with a last name, a creepy guy can find out where I live. Pax already have too much info on us. Say a pax misinterprets my friendliness as being interested. And one night he appears at my doorstep.





Invisible said:


> Yet customers aren't given strippers last names. So unless the customer follows a stripper home, he can't find out where the woman lives.
> 
> But with a last name, a creepy guy can find out where I live. Pax already have too much info on us. Say a pax misinterprets my friendliness as being interested. And one night he appears at my doorstep.


This is yet another intimidation weapon Uber is using against the drivers, and it's especially dangerous for female drivers.

The ONLY identifying info that should be on the receipt is the TRIP NUMBER. That's ALL the info Uber needs in order to look up a ride in the event of a pax complaint.

This is yet another example of the contempt Uber has for their drivers, and another example of how truly evil and disgusting Uber is.

If any drivers get harmed by this in any way, I hope they sue Uber's ass off.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> 4 1/2 yrs, 6,000 rides and no problem with something like that. Not once. So, not worried.
> 
> However, am screening and discriminating, as much as possible now. Hours, crowds, sketchy n'hoods/complexes, appearance and culture are all, now, scrutinized to the max. That is my first line of defense.


And still after 4 1/2 years, to you, Uber still has never done a single thing wrong in their entire history.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> This is yet another intimidation weapon Uber is using against the drivers, and it's especially dangerous for female drivers.


Exactly! While I'm not a young female driver, people think I'm much younger than I am.

In just a few wks, I had several different male riders ask if Id like to go to the bars or their hotel, during the afternoon or early eve. Some during the day on wknds have talked raunchy. I don't work the drunk hours normally. Yet, Sat I worked until 1;45 am with no issues, but also declined the super drunks and got lots of couple riders. It's when their women aren't around, I get talked to differently.

Just now I had two guys about 30 ask me to go out tonight with them. I laughed and said I don't think my husband would appreciate that, although I'm not married. Last wk, I had a group of 30ish guys call me a MILF. Another guy offered to be a father of my baby. Like WTF!

So do you think I want any of these guys having my last name? I can't even imagine what it's like for the younger women drivers who work after midnight consistently.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


Nope, I don't think it's sexist. I was pushing my luck last week Sat, but only because everyone was out for Halloween.

I had a pax tell me she's seen some of the other female drivers who work nights, and they look like they can take care of themselves. Yet, she said I just seemed too nice to be working late.

I guess I don't exude the tough gal persona. Maybe that's why male pax have told me not to work nights.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And still after 4 1/2 years, to you, Uber still has never done a single thing wrong in their entire history.


Read my lips. NO WORRIES.

Yes, take Uber's side 100%!

MAGA


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


yes. but you knew that.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Speak for yourself. Last week, I had a group of guys who were about 5 years younger than me who kept saying how attractive I was. Then by other guys I was asked to party in their hotel room. I'm not the hot girl but the pretty, cute type. If I looked like a goblin, I'd doubt I'd get that.


This post is useless without pictures


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of Uber drivers aren't stalkable anyways, they look like goblins


actually it seems to me that as long as you're female eg has boobs you'll get hit on.

and generally it falls into category of, oh she's hot let me hit on her, or

oh she's ugly but still perky enough and actually I might be able to hit that because she's not out of my league, let me hit on her

but either way still gets hit on.

If you're female you get hit on.

period.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Dustin said it is happening already?


Well if Dustin said it then it must be true. Wake up!!!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Well if Dustin said it then it must be true. Wake up!!!!


Don't confuse the messenger with the message. The video was poorly delivered but it is a fact that at least some drivers are having their full names shared in email receipts. We don't know how many but it is intentional and it is real. Believe me I was one of the first to call bull and I was wrong.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


I would say that it does.

Let's turn this around, shall we?

It's not safe for women to be out after dark. So rather than facing up to the problem and making it safer, we're just going to make the women to blame for it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> A concern is if
> Passengers start an independent website highlighting
> The Bad drivers, www.WorstUberDriver.com or Psych0UberDriver.com
> 
> ...


Great use of emojis ?. Such a millennial ?



Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


No because it comes from a place of concern, I'm sure. But of course these are just thoughts and nothing you enforce upon another.

We cant just hide away like frightened little puppies. We should be able to handle the situations. Be smart, quick and figure out a game plan ahead of time. Same as anyone doing ride share.

The moment I was spooked the fear intensified. I can choose to let it consume me, get worse or I can snap out of it and be the person I want to be which is a kick ass ***** nerd ??


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think harassers, objectifiers and creeps should get charged a fee just like no shows and pukers.

It is sexist to say women shouldn’t be driving any time men would be driving. That said, after midnight in many markets isn’t the safest time for anyone to be on the road. My only experiences that I wouldn’t want to repeat happened after midnight.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I don't think male Uber drivers should be out after 9pm
> or risk gettin' your hair pulled & mussed up


 Indeed


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Anyone drive today yet who can ask a customer if it's true? I've been applying for work, so haven't driven yet today, and after my pitiful day yesterday, I don't even care to drive.


I took a couple Ubers as a pax earlier this week and it only shows the first name on the email receipt so they're not doing it in Wisconsin...yet.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Dustin said it is happening already?


In MA, you must display your photo with first and last name.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> In MA, you must display your photo with first and last name.


It is really happening then


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Where did you hear this? It would be very bad because if the passenger gets upset for any reason they will likely slander you on social media.


If you give a shit about social media... you need help! Seriously, quitter, face splurge, insta drama are all a waste of time and frankly stupid. Just don't give a shit what someone says on those. Giving up a drivers last name gives them ammunition to stalk you and a serious safety issue however.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


Fair? How about safe? If you 1 star a rider or report them you can imagine the real retaliation that could happen and given the paxoles we driver around it is guaranteed something will happen. I can see these paxoles puncturing drivers tires, vandalizing their car, putting things online about the person that are untrue, the list goes on. The majority of riders I have had in the past three years in the US have made me lose all trust in the good of humanity and Uber/Lyft as companies are anchoring this new paradigm with their policies and enabling/empowering riders to do anything they want without any regard for the driver, the drivers personal possessions (e.g. car), etc.. The lawlessness of Uber/Lyft as a corporate entity is now being spread out through the lawlessness of its riders.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Fair? How about safe? If you 1 star a rider or report them you can imagine the real retaliation that could happen and given the paxoles we driver around it is guaranteed something will happen. I can see these paxoles puncturing drivers tires, vandalizing their car, putting things online about the person that are untrue, the list goes on. The majority of riders I have had in the past three years in the US have made me lose all trust in the good of humanity and Uber/Lyft as companies are anchoring this new paradigm with their policies and enabling/empowering riders to do anything they want without any regard for the driver, the drivers personal possessions (e.g. car), etc.. The lawlessness of Uber/Lyft as a corporate entity is now being spread out through the lawlessness of its riders.


If you don't like Uber, or their customers, move on. Or is this all you can do?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> If you could make the money he makes, shit, give him credit.
> 
> I gave him My referral bonus. The guy works harder on his "self promoting" youtube video than MOST of the people here, combined. And I don't even know him personally. but don't be a hater.


Sooo you fell for his sales pitch... great.
I gave my referral to someone who gave me half of it back. Don't care for video promotions.

As for uber service names, boo hoo, big deal.... so what if pax puts crap on the internet, people do it anyways... I don't even use fb or none of that waste of time. Not sure whats the big deal is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> I took a couple Ubers as a pax earlier this week and it only shows the first name on the email receipt so they're not doing it in Wisconsin...yet.


Whew! Thanks for posting that.



sellkatsell44 said:


> actually it seems to me that as long as you're female eg has boobs you'll get hit on.
> 
> and generally it falls into category of, oh she's hot let me hit on her, or
> 
> ...


You're missing other categories. Women aren't just hot or ugly. Some are pretty and/or cute. But I think men determine hot different than women do. Hence the term Butterface.

I don't wear makeup doing this job, don't style my hair (just put it in a ponytail), and I don't wear revealing clothes, but I still get hit on. It gets annoying.

Yes, women essentially get hit on. I just want to drive pax, not looking for s hookup or a date.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> In MA, you must display your photo with first and last name.


In bay area I only see the drivers first name.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Whew! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> 
> You're missing other categories. Women aren't just hot or ugly. Some are pretty and/or cute. But I think men determine hot different than women do. Hence the term Butterface.
> ...


Until you have me as a pax! ???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Whew! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> 
> You're missing other categories. Women aren't just hot or ugly. Some are pretty and/or cute. But I think men determine hot different than women do. Hence the term Butterface.
> ...


I was using two types just to keep it simple. Of course there are many other categories.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Uber will now be sharing drivers First and Last name!? Is this true? HTF could this possibly be fair if we have no real information on the passenger!?


I already send my last name and SSN, dob, etc when I accept a ride. Win win


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Probably safe to say you drive a
> 
> 2008 Pontiac Torrent 4 Door AWD with a 3.4 Liter 6 Cyl Engine
> 
> The VIN comes up as 2****33****3**727 Digits removed for your "privacy"


I'm sorry. I thought you had information that would actually HELP a stalker.

Any passenger getting into my car will quickly realize they are in a Pontiac Torrent. The Uber app tells them that very information minutes before I've even arrived. The VIN? How exactly does that help a stalker? I can pull a VIN off any car parked at a Wal-Mart parking lot. Just look beneath the windshield from the outside of the car. Hardly classified information.

Scott County appears right on my license plate, which they'll be looking at (hopefully) as I'm pulling up to let them in my car. Any passenger who doesn't look at my license plate can't follow simple instructions from Uber or Lyft.

I'm actually the fourth owner, but again, how does that help a stalker kill me? It's not an AWD vehicle either. I have the cheapy FWD base model. I'm sure the stalker is going to put me in a situation where only AWD can save me from the torture pit they've specially constructed for me in their basement.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Whew! Thanks for posting that.


Listen to this.... it'll get you pumped up?


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

BigBadJohn said:


> Also our social security numbers and 3rd grade report cards.


Also our Height and our "size".


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


Very sexist


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Exactly! While I'm not a young female driver, people think I'm much younger than I am.
> 
> In just a few wks, I had several different male riders ask if Id like to go to the bars or their hotel, during the afternoon or early eve. Some during the day on wknds have talked raunchy. I don't work the drunk hours normally. Yet, Sat I worked until 1;45 am with no issues, but also declined the super drunks and got lots of couple riders. It's when their women aren't around, I get talked to differently.
> 
> ...


I'm in my 50s, BMI puts me just a bit below obese, and I wear cheap jeans and a baggy T shirt and never wear makeup. I do have big boobs but I'm not showing them off. But that's the only thing besides my (not very) sparkling personality that I can think of as attractive to the various thirtysomething (and above) males who regularly hit on me when I did this regularly. (I mainly drove drunk times--for the surge which no longer exists).

I don't think most of those guys would still be interested sober, but how to know which are just drunk and randy, and who's the weirdo?

With a license plate it takes SOME effort. With my name any search will find me easily as my house is in my name.



Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


Would it be sexist for me to say I don't think men should be out after midnight? That way the women would be safer. Seems fair. It's the men causing the problem, not the women. Unless women's mere existence is a problem.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


Not at all in my book. In fact, excellent advice; particularly, for females.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> Wold it be sexist for me to say I don't think women should drive Uber after midnight?


Your comment is getting so many quotes it should have been a thread lol


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm sorry. I thought you had information that would actually HELP a stalker.


You missed the point. On a first pass without verification basic searches yielded. I doubted you wanted you name, DL and home address posted. Then again. I have no way of knowing you gave me YOUR plate number or one you saw drive by so I posted enough for you and others to realize how fast and easy someone can open up your life.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I wonder if this is because both platforms are being forced to address the fiction of their current financial setup with each ride being a contract between the pax and the driver.

Things are going to change over the next year . . . and quickly. Just watch.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in my 50s, BMI puts me just a bit below obese, and I wear cheap jeans and a baggy T shirt and never wear makeup. I do have big boobs but I'm not showing them off. But that's the only thing besides my (not very) sparkling personality that I can think of as attractive to the various thirtysomething (and above) males who regularly hit on me when I did this regularly. (I mainly drove drunk times--for the surge which no longer exists).
> 
> I don't think most of those guys would still be interested sober, but how to know which are just drunk and randy, and who's the weirdo?
> 
> ...


Women need to be able to carry any weapon of choice for self defense, if they're involved in an attempted assault by any male they should have the right to incapacitate them and keep there balls as a trophy hanging from their rear view mirror as a warning to the next guy who tries to assault them.
Assaults on women would drop like a rock over night.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Don't confuse the messenger with the message. The video was poorly delivered but it is a fact that at least some drivers are having their full names shared in email receipts. We don't know how many but it is intentional and it is real. Believe me I was one of the first to call bull and I was wrong.


Email receipts? You are saying they are emailing Pax information including driver's last name? You say it is real and you were wrong so did it happen to you? Please share details of your proof to verify this is more than rumors and hearsay.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Email receipts? You are saying they are emailing Pax information including driver's last name? You say it is real and you were wrong so did it happen to you? Please share details of your proof to verify this is more than rumors and hearsay.


I wouldn't worry about my name on receipts, pax already have your information if they have your plate number.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Email receipts? You are saying they are emailing Pax information including driver's last name? You say it is real and you were wrong so did it happen to you? Please share details of your proof to verify this is more than rumors and hearsay.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...nd-last-name-is-this-true.359255/post-5531823
From earlier in this thread. I was the passenger.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> I wouldn't worry about my name on receipts, pax already have your information if they have your plate number.


Yeah I doubt most of sketchy/worst PAX are smart enough to locate my last name and address but if they do I don't really care or worry. Was just trying to verify if there is any actual legitimate proof to this rumor.



waldowainthrop said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...nd-last-name-is-this-true.359255/post-5531823
> From earlier in this thread. I was the passenger.


Thank you, I did not see that. So is that some dumbass who has his profile showing his last name or is there something official sent from Uber stating they will be revealing last names?



waldowainthrop said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...nd-last-name-is-this-true.359255/post-5531823
> From earlier in this thread. I was the passenger.


  3 minutes ago 


 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
  #140  
 



> L DaVinci said:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about my name on receipts, pax already have your information if they have your plate number.


Yeah I doubt most of sketchy/worst PAX are smart enough to locate my last name and address but if they do I don't really care or worry. Was just trying to verify if there is any actual legitimate proof to this rumor.



> waldowainthrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I did not see that. So is that some dumbass who has his profile showing his last name or is there something official sent from Uber stating they will be revealing last names?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Most people don’t care who you are they just want to get to their destination. If someone wants additional information on a driver that’s when I’ll be concerned. Our personal information is everywhere, even those who never use any form of technology are in multiple databases.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Yeah I doubt most of sketchy/worst PAX are smart enough to locate my last name and address but if they do I don't really care or worry. Was just trying to verify if there is any actual legitimate proof to this rumor.
> 
> Thank you, I did not see that. So is that some dumbass who has his profile showing his last name or is there something official sent from Uber stating they will be revealing last names?


I am 100% sure he didn't share his name on his driver profile or put his last name into the first name field. I don't know if he opted into some program that reveals his name or if that program exists.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> You missed the point. On a first pass without verification basic searches yielded. I doubted you wanted you name, DL and home address posted. Then again. I have no way of knowing you gave me YOUR plate number or one you saw drive by so I posted enough for you and others to realize how fast and easy someone can open up your life.


If you actually had those things, you could have partially redacted them....like you did with my car's VIN, that anybody can get by walking up to the front driver side of my vehicle while it's parked at the grocery store. Just like any stranger can watch me walk into my home and use the house number attached to my front porch to note my address for future reference. You're no more safer from harm as a private citizen living totally off the grid, than you are as somebody who broadcasts their boring life on Facebook and Twitter. What's disturbing is how many people actually believe what they read.

You can just post virtually anything here and nobody will know if you're actually telling the truth. Sadly, many will take it as gospel. That's the beauty of the internet. It's the greatest forum for misinformation ever created.



L DaVinci said:


> Most people don't care who you are they just want to get to their destination. If someone wants additional information on a driver that's when I'll be concerned. Our personal information is everywhere, even those who never use any form of technology are in multiple databases.


Apparently, some people are completely bored with a free and open society. So, they create paranoid conspiracy theories to make that banal existence seem more like an action flick.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Assaults on women would drop like a rock over night.


Don't bet on that. With most guys, it's "This time, it's different."

The behaviour isn't consciously done. It's completely driven by hormones. I'm not saying women are otherwise, though.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> If you give a shit about social media... you need help! Seriously, quitter, face splurge, insta drama are all a waste of time and frankly stupid. Just don't give a shit what someone says on those. Giving up a drivers last name gives them ammunition to stalk you and a serious safety issue however.


The problem is even if you don't have social media accounts their BS will come up in google when people search your name.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't bet on that. With most guys, it's "This time, it's different."
> 
> The behaviour isn't consciously done. It's completely driven by hormones. I'm not saying women are otherwise, though.


Any man that thinks assaulting a woman is justified is no man. If someone feels that hostile they just need to remove themselves from the situation until cooler heads prevail, but NEVER EVER is assualying a woman justified.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> The problem is even if you don't have social media accounts their BS will come up in google when people search your name.


I have DeLorme street mapping software from 2008. I paid $20 for it at Staples. It incorporated a complete residential phone directory into the maps, so you could literally click on a street and pull up all the published phone numbers from that particular street, along with the name & address of the person who paid the phone company. It was marketed as productivity software for door-to-door salesmen back when cell phones were relatively simple devices.

Now, we're in the age of cell phones. People don't have landlines as much. But, even in the pre-Facebook, pre-InstaGram Era of 2008, it was fairly easy to get contact information for complete strangers from places that had no stewardship over that information. Anybody remember telephone books?  How many people named Harry Bahls in the 1970s were on the receiving end of unsolicited phone calls from teenage boys?

It isn't that sensitive information has suddenly become way more accessible these days. It's that Americans are becoming increasingly uptight and paranoid about the world around them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just another reaaon to love AB5 ... as employees this kind of shit won't happen
> 
> they can only pull this shit because as independent contractors we have NO RIGHTS


Down with libetard AB5. ????

IC Status is king! Here in the Red State of Georgia, AB5 will never happen.
?

MAGA
????????


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Down with libetard AB5. ????
> 
> IC Status is king! Here in the Red State of Georgia, AB5 will never happen.
> ?
> ...


You'll be deactivated a lot sooner ?



L DaVinci said:


> You'll be deactivated a lot sooner ?


Miami you're going to be deactivated just like the President


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> You'll be deactivated a lot sooner ?
> 
> 
> Miami you're going to be deactivated just like the President


Nope, won't happen. In California, probably. Here in the Great State of Georgia, no way.

BTW: DO NOT REFER TO THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AS "President".


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, won't happen. In California, probably. Here in the Great State of Georgia, no way.
> 
> BTW: DO NOT REFER TO THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AS "President".


President the ******, very appropriate. As for Georgia, you guys got to get over losing the Civil War.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> President the @@@@@@, very appropriate. As for Georgia, you guys got to get over losing the Civil War.


Was never for the Confederacy. With the Party of Lincoln, and still am, all the way!
??????


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Was never for the Confederacy. With the Party of Lincoln, and still am, all the way!
> ??????


? then why support President, he a com man, liar, thief and morally bankrupt whiner.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> ? then why support President, he a com man, liar, thief and morally bankrupt whiner.


Disagree on every one of your points.

Why support him? He's Capitalist. Strongly support his low tax, and less regulation, policies.

Yes, I'm extremely pro corporate.

MAGA
????


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree on every one of your points.
> 
> Why support him? He's Capitalist. Strongly support his low tax, and less regulation, policies.
> 
> ...


What do you think taxes pay for. Roads, bridges, infrastructure and thousands of things we take for granted everyday. Our national debt has ballooned 4 trillion dollars under him and still growing exponentially, when he's gone taxes are going to be raised astronomically because of his short sighted incompetence

While we are discussing Trumps economic policies, let's look at his deregulation's, he wants to privatize our national parks and let corporations rape the land for profits, just like what's happening in the Amazon jungle.
Environmental issues, he wants to weaken or abolish the clean water act, more disease will flourish.
Look at his tax cuts, the middle class was cut out of any real benefit, only the special interest, big corporations and super rich benefitted.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: DO NOT REFER TO THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AS "President".


It was Kim Jong Un who originally referred to Trump as a President.

By the way, Kim keeps launching missiles and is firing up nuclear submarines these days, but Trump never says anything about that. In fact, the only thing Trump says about Kim is what a great leader he is. Imagine if Ronald Reagan said that about Leonid Brezhnev during his first term as president. You think the GOP would have lined up behind Ronnie they way they're lining up behind Donnie?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> What do you think taxes pay for. Roads, bridges, infrastructure and thousands of things we take for granted everyday. Our national debt has ballooned 4 trillion dollars under him and still growing exponentially, when he's gone taxes are going to be raised astronomically because of his short sighted incompetence
> 
> While we are discussing Trumps economic policies, let's look at his deregulation's, he wants to privatize our national parks and let corporations rape the land for profits, just like what's happening in the Amazon jungle.
> Environmental issues, he wants to weaken or abolish the clean water act, more disease will flourish.
> Look at his tax cuts, the middle class was cut out of any real benefit, only the special interest, big corporations and super rich benefitted.


Very wrong and uneducated you are. 100% of jobs come from business. Period. Government does nothing.

And if you're correct about the middle class not benefitting, then, I'm EXTREMELY WEALTHY. And of course I support him.

Can prove you wrong every point.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Very wrong and uneducated you are. 100% of jobs come from business. Period. Government does nothing.
> .
> And if you're correct about the middle class not benefitting, then, I'm EXTREMELY WEALTHY. And of course I support him.
> 
> Can prove you wrong every point.


As I suspected you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about, Trump love the uneducated and you are true to that point


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> As I suspected you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about, Trump love the uneducated and you are true to that point


Suspect you have zero clue about business and investments. Most investors, on all levels, support Trump's economic agenda.

Yes, would have liked to have seen infrastructure addressed; however, hopefully, we'll get to that next term.

Trump was, actually, ready to move forward, on infrastructure, and the Democrats torpedoed it.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

First, the only structure Trump is interested is in is his useless wall, because he’s a racist.
Second, I have a business that makes anything you may have pale in comparison.
Those corporations and rich people don’t give a rats butt about society, all they care about is greed.
There are over 200 bills being held up by Moscow Mitch in the Senate that the democrats passed that’ll improve the infrastructure, these are facts, not FAUX NEWS spin that you parrot.
Dotards tariffs are hurting the middle class and poor, he lied the the American people on every point about the effects of his trade folly’s


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> First, the only structure Trump is interested is in is his useless wall, because he's a racist.
> Second, I have a business that makes anything you may have pale in comparison.
> Those corporations and rich people don't give a rats butt about society, all they care about is greed.
> There are over 200 bills being held up by Moscow Mitch in the Senate that the democrats passed that'll improve the infrastructure, these are facts, not FAUX NEWS spin that you parrot.
> Dotards tariffs are hurting the middle class and poor, he lied the the American people on every point about the effects of his trade folly's


Again, outside of the trade war, you continue to have it wrong. Low information.

Try CNBC, Fox Business and Fox News for some balance and transparent view of the business world.

Also, am giving you this advice totally free.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Again, outside of the trade war, you continue to have it wrong. Low information.
> 
> Try CNBC, Fox Business and Fox News for some balance and transparent view of the business world.
> 
> Also, am giving you this advice totally free.


Read the history of Corp America and how they exploited society, too much power to corporations lead to dictatorship e.g. Uber and Lyft.

Faux News is a comedy show.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> Read the history of Corp America and how they exploited society, too much power to corporations lead to dictatorship e.g. Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Faux News is a comedy show.


Know the history well. Take Corporate America's side 100%!

Get over it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Was never for the Confederacy. With the Party of Lincoln, and still am, all the way!
> ??????


Lincoln was what is now a democrat....the parties basically swapped sides in the late 1800's


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Lincoln was what is now a democrat....the parties basically swapped sides in the late 1800's


The parties have changed slightly; however, the Republican Party has, and remains, the party of freedom.

Truth.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Howdy partners!

Let's take the political talk to other discussions where the topic is more suited for such. This topic is about rider receipts showing drivers full names.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Any man that thinks assaulting a woman is justified is no man. If someone feels that hostile they just need to remove themselves from the situation until cooler heads prevail, but NEVER EVER is assualying a woman justified.


I completely agree. Physical assault is never justified, regardless of the gender on either end.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Back on topic: Denver does show last names, Colorado Springs does not at the moment.

Personally, that means some of my passengers will probably get a receipt with my name but most won’t. 
?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Back on topic: Denver does show last names, Colorado Springs does not at the moment.
> 
> Personally, that means some of my passengers will probably get a receipt with my name but most won't.
> ?


Is there any particular reason for that being the case in Denver? Some sort of local law or ordinance maybe?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Is there any particular reason for that being the case in Denver? Some sort of local law or ordinance maybe?


I don't know. Denver is a different market from my usual one but has odd things: the ants on the passenger app are a different design, for example.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Back on topic: Denver does show last names, Colorado Springs does not at the moment.
> 
> Personally, that means some of my passengers will probably get a receipt with my name but most won't.
> ?


Also, back on topic, my last ride was 10/19, Atlanta. First name only.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I couldn't give a sh!t whether the pax has my last name or not. If they're going to jack my ride, they don't need my last name to do it. If they're going to file a false report with Uber about me being intoxicated while behind the wheel, they don't need my last name to do it. If they're going to throw up in the back seat of my car, they don't need my last name to do it. If they're not going to tip, they don't need my last name to not do it.

All the lousy BS that can already happen with Uber passengers can and will easily happen without my last name being part of the equation. There isn't enough weed in the world I could smoke which makes me paranoid enough to believe ANY Uber passenger I've transported has an interest in my life.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Also, back on topic, my last ride was 10/19, Atlanta. First name only.


I took an Uber ride yesterday and my email receipt also only shows the driver's first name. I think whatever's going on it's another glitch and not some strange new Uber policy.



rkozy said:


> I couldn't give a sh!t whether the pax has my last name or not. If they're going to jack my ride, they don't need my last name to do it. If they're going to file a false report with Uber about me being intoxicated while behind the wheel, they don't need my last name to do it. If they're going to throw up in the back seat of my car, they don't need my last name to do it. If they're not going to tip, they don't need my last name to not do it.
> 
> All the lousy BS that can already happen with Uber passengers can and will easily happen without my last name being part of the equation. There isn't enough weed in the world I could smoke which makes me paranoid enough to believe ANY Uber passenger I've transported has an interest in my life.


You're probably right but then again you're not a lady. Some people have valid concerns about this.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay back on topic?jk.

Someone can easily find me with first name only so not sure why I'm tripping. I've picked up pax that tried to add me on the only other social media platform I'm on. ?

@L DaVinci is right. They have our Plate number. If they really wanted to stalk us goblins ? they can already find us.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know why an uber driver would be worried about being stalked. I've worked all kinds of jobs interacting with the public and I've never once concerned myself with a stalker. I was hit on by a customer while working as a Realtor once but it didn't go anywhere and I wasn't overly concerned about it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't know why an uber driver would be worried about being stalked. I've worked all kinds of jobs interacting with the public and I've never once concerned myself with a stalker. I was hit on by a customer while working as a Realtor once but it didn't go anywhere and I wasn't overly concerned about it.


I think the bigger issue is Ubers lack of respect for its drivers. Why give out our personal info? Let's say 2 million drivers and 1 gets stalked and attacked because of this update to the app. Still 1 too many.

Today with more perspective I am not overly concerned about being stalked but still SMH as to why they are dieing to give this out ?‍♀


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I think the bigger issue is Ubers lack of respect for its drivers. Why give out our personal info?


Is this actually happening? I didn't scour the whole thread, and I'm not interested in what some random guy says in a 16 minute video.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Is this actually happening? I didn't scour the whole thread, and I'm not interested in what some random guy says in a 16 minute video.


One here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-name-is-this-true.359255/page-9#post-5539468


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Is this actually happening? I didn't scour the whole thread, and I'm not interested in what some random guy says in a 16 minute video.


A few examples have been posted but I took a ride yesterday and my email receipt only shows the driver's first name so I think it's most likely to be one more random glitch. We drivers all know the Uber app is glitchy and their database has been hacked at least once.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> A few examples have been posted but I took a ride yesterday and my email receipt only shows the driver's first name so I think it's most likely to be one more random glitch. We drivers all know the Uber app is glitchy and their database has been hacked at least once.


Yeah. I can't think of any possible reason Uber would purposefully give out full names.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I think the bigger issue is Ubers lack of respect for its drivers. Why give out our personal info? Let's say 2 million drivers and 1 gets stalked and attacked because of this update to the app. Still 1 too many.
> 
> Today with more perspective I am not overly concerned about being stalked but still SMH as to why they are dieing to give this out ?‍♀


I don't believe it's a new feature. More likely it's a glitch. My two cents from what I've read and experienced.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Yeah. I can't think of any possible reason Uber would purposefully give out full names.


I can.

There are plenty of paranoid riders out there. The news media love to rile them up by telling them about fake Uber drivers who murder their riders.

Of course, getting the driver's full name after the trip does nothing to help them. It falls into the category of having to "do something."


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

With all the negative publicity about Uber and lyft driver’s assaulting passengers I’ve notice a decline in ride requests. 
There are a number of tools U/L has at their disposal but refuse to implement them. One tool that’s readily available is using a finger print to insure that the person is the actual account owner, the selfie can be manipulated and is frequently. Using a finger print would also ensure that an account would be difficult to hack because finger prints that are fraudulent won’t be recognized by Uber’s system.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I can.
> 
> There are plenty of paranoid riders out there. The news media love to rile them up by telling them about fake Uber drivers who murder their riders.
> 
> Of course, getting the driver's full name after the trip does nothing to help them. It falls into the category of having to "do something."


The thing is though both services already give the license plate number. So if the rider checks that they can be sure they are getting into the proper vehicle at least. There is nothing more necessary really.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

I wonder if the senior executives at most major corporations would pass a background check, with U/Ls management I seriously have my doubts.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> I wonder if the senior executives at most major corporations would pass a background check, with U/Ls management I seriously have my doubts.


Most of them probably snort cocaine. You know Travis probably did!


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Most of them probably snort cocaine. You know Travis probably did!


Not probably, definitely. Others are drunks, but they are socially acceptable substance abusers because they have money and influence.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> There is nothing more necessary really.


Agreed.

Hence my conclusion that this is someone's need to "do something."

Or as Peter Drucker said, "Doing the wrong thing more quickly is not helpful."


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I hope they share our marital status!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Yeah. I can't think of any possible reason Uber would purposefully give out full names.


I highly doubt it's being done on purpose by Uber. We only have a few examples posted here.

I'm in Cali. My ride today didn't show the driver's last name. I've never seen any driver's last name in the email receipt so I can only conclude Uber has another weird glitch going on.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I recently took an Uber and Lyft ride as a passenger in NJ to and from the airport. No last names were shown. 

Side note: I noticed I can't see my own rating as a passenger on Uber though...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Clarity said:


> I recently took an Uber and Lyft ride as a passenger in NJ to and from the airport. No last names were shown.
> 
> Side note: I noticed I can't see my own rating as a passenger on Uber though...


It's in your email receipt for the ride, not the app (if it is shown at all). The only place I've seen it confirmed is in Denver, which seems to be a test market for Uber sometimes.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's in your email receipt for the ride, not the app (if it is shown at all). The only place I've seen it confirmed is in Denver, which seems to be a test market for Uber sometimes.


If you are referring to the last name, yes that's where I looked and found no last names. Thankfully.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clarity said:


> I noticed I can't see my own rating as a passenger on Uber though..


still there, but oddly hard to spot. longest time I could't even find it. Kept asking drivers what my rating was, none answered for some odd reason. just checked pax app, rating still showing....but tinnnnyyyyyy font


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> still there, but oddly hard to spot. longest time I could't even find it. Kept asking drivers what my rating was, none answered for some odd reason. just checked pax app, rating still showing....but tinnnnyyyyyy font


Wow! Such a very simple thing to see your passenger rating. Think it took me like three seconds.

Now I understand your lack of comprehension.
&#128526;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Think it took me like three seconds.


yup, you are so smart and educated. You show all of us. over and over you are the man. WE bow to your knowledge. Your expertise. You rock.

<deep sarcasm for the impaired>


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Clarity said:


> If you are referring to the last name, yes that's where I looked and found no last names. Thankfully.


Thx for your update. In my opinion it was just another one of the many glitches in the Uber app. I've never seen my driver's last name on the email receipt.


----------

